# Still some linesiders in south Jersey?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Heard that a fair number have been in the area recently ... anyone still catching them from North Wildwood (bulkhead) down to Cape May point 

This time of year I usually hit AI one last time, but I'd probably give the cape area a one day shot if there's a decent chance of catching something from the surf


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Slim pickens*

Things have pretty much slowed down. Kinda hit and miss.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

they are offshore


----------

